# First time getting ready for a show....



## Jayman72 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hey all,

Just thought I would share some production work I am doing for my first show. 


View in Gallery

This is showing 54 glued up blanks. (27 pens) 

I have completed another 76 blanks and still have 20 to go. 

All in all I am making 15 Trimline, 8 Majestic, 6 Kojent and 50 Cigar. 

Once completed I'll have made more pens in 6 weeks than I have made in the 16 months prior. 

Hopefully they will sell. 

Thanks for looking
Jay
Tampa, FL


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 30, 2016)

I hope you do well at the show.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 30, 2016)

Good Luck!


----------



## Loucurr (Oct 31, 2016)

Jay when and where is the show?


----------

